# okay, dumb q, what do you guys think of mavic xp21's?



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

they're entry level wheels right? 

if they are, what would you recommend to a college stuident who is about to enter a triathlon but is on a limited budget?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... yeah, an entry level rim... made a tad nicer depending on the hubs they're laced to...

Not particuarlily light or aerodynamic, but relatively durable (under most conditions) and often, inexpensive. I still run CXP21s on my old 'Dale "reference" bike... and am staring at two rims (32 hole still in plastic) awaiting a build (can never have enuff wheelsets). No probs...


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

hmmm... i see... how heavy are these? dang maybe i should look for another pair...


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... oh, they're not terribly heavy! I just popped one of mine on the scales and came up with about 480 grams (again, 700C 32 hole)... which is reasonable.

http://www.geocities.com/kwanseng/weight.html#clincherrims


----------

